# A Few Pictures For Skippershe



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are some pictures of our property you wanted to see. The snow hit about 3 this morning.









Our property line is the open feild you can see mid way up and to the left. The timber is our property.


















Here is a pic off our back porch.

Here is a pic of the Outback at 10am









And another at 1pm









Scott


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

great pictures Scott. Our son moved to Portland a little over a year ago and we have been there once to visit - we were amazed at the beauty out there!! In January he proposed to a wonderful girl born and raised out there - so imagine we will be seeing quite a bit of Oregon in the future. We did get a bit more snow than you today though - woke up to 18 inches this morning and another 8 to 12 is expected by tomorrow night! Enjoyed those pictures though - GORGEOUS!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Scott









Those photos are absolutely gorgeous! Thanks so much for doing that for little ol' me








How many acres do you have??

We talk all the time about packing up and moving up to Oregon...we are so sick of the rat race around here









How are prices up there anyway?


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG! Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its almost 7 eastern time.....wonder what the Outback looks like now?









Nice pics









John


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We are expecting about another foot over night too.

We have 5 acres. We could always use another PNW Outbacker







The price have been going up and up for the last 10 years. We bought our place for 150k in 99 and the county now has it appraised for 410k. Most house are selling between 250k (little or no property) going up into the millions. A house that borders my property the county has appraised for a little over a million...wish it was mine









When the clouds break I will post a picture of Mt. Hood form our front yard.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'd love to see a Mt. Hood photo...

Let us know when you're ready to sell...you've got a buyer right here


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

All we have left is our OSU chair
















But it was mid-60's at the beach last weekend!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scott and Jamie said:


> We are expecting about another foot over night too.
> 
> We have 5 acres. We could always use another PNW Outbacker
> 
> ...


YIKES! Scott, was that with the house or just land back in '99? .....and yankees think its expensive up here!!!!







NOT EVEN CLOSE!


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

If only it was that inexpensive around here. .33 acre 4 bedroom, 2 1/2 bath house across the street from me just sold for 1.4 mil. I'd imagine it would be about the same for you scrib.

Toolman


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Great pics Scott! Looks like you got that axle work done just in time!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

toolman said:


> If only it was that inexpensive around here. .33 acre 4 bedroom, 2 1/2 bath house across the street from me just sold for 1.4 mil. I'd imagine it would be about the same for you scrib.
> 
> Toolman


I knew it was WAY expensive out there but .33 acre = 1.4M ??????? OMG!!!!!!

23 acres purchased 7 yrs ago in Southern NH (where one can actually get to a place of employment) for $75k!!!!







....and, our neighbors have 25, so there's LOTS of space between our windows!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We talk all the time about packing up and moving up to Oregon...we are so sick of the rat race around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are you waiting for Dawn?

Actually, as much as prices have been climbing, it's still a lot cheaper up here than SoCal! A 1,200 sq.ft. bungelow in L.A. would get you a 4,000+ sq.ft. McMansion around here.

Oh yeah... we also have a pretty active Outbackers contingent around here as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> YIKES! Scott, was that with the house or just land back in '99? .....and yankees think its expensive up here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the house and 950sqft shop.

Just got back from a great evening at the Ducks Unlimted banquet. Good thing I have a DD







DW was happy I one her a Medallion edition print and stamp collection for the living room.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Scott,

Since Wolfie wouldn't adopt me, would you consider it? I can do handywork around the house - and I promise to keep my room clean.

Scott

Oh yeah, I'm good with kids too.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We talk all the time about packing up and moving up to Oregon...we are so sick of the rat race around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are you waiting for Dawn?

Actually, as much as prices have been climbing, it's still a lot cheaper up here than SoCal! A 1,200 sq.ft. bungelow in L.A. would get you a 4,000+ sq.ft. McMansion around here.

Oh yeah... we also have a pretty active Outbackers contingent around here as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I am obviously not SKIPPERSHE but I live in the same city, county, state as she does and the problem with our attempt to move from our native Orange County is that there isn't any work available in our fields that pay anywhere near what we make now in any of the 3 other states we give consideration to.

So we will just continue to deal with it all down here.

Not that its too overwhelming just yet but its getting there.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice pics and lovely piece of propertly!

Jim


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We are planning on building a couple of camp sites down by the creek here in the next year or so. Whould fun to be able to hook up to th TT and pull it to a site then be able to hop on the 4wheeler and run up to the house if you forgot something or had a Outbacker withdrawl









Moosegut I would have to talk to DW.









Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Thanks everyone! We are planning on building a couple of camp sites down by the creek here in the next year or so.


Sounds good to me!

Let us know when we can start making reservations for Scott and Jamie's Creekside RV Resort


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Scott,
> 
> Since Wolfie wouldn't adopt me, would you consider it? I can do handywork around the house - and I promise to keep my room clean.
> 
> ...


See....now, Scott....that's how those nasty rumors get started. That adoption was conditioned on your agreement to build the barn and serve as general groundskeeper. I set up your tent, folding chair, and fire pit. We even dug the latrine, bought the EL Fudge supply, and stocked your very own Batman cooler! But did Scott ever show up???? Noooooooooo














I distinctily remember telling you, last October at the OtterLake Rally, that I was waiting on you and the barn, before signing any papers ...

You didn't let a little thing like the remodelling by Eric & Doug scare you off, did you???? Contractors !!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We talk all the time about packing up and moving up to Oregon...we are so sick of the rat race around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are you waiting for Dawn?

Actually, as much as prices have been climbing, it's still a lot cheaper up here than SoCal! A 1,200 sq.ft. bungelow in L.A. would get you a 4,000+ sq.ft. McMansion around here.

Oh yeah... we also have a pretty active Outbackers contingent around here as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We have to change the web site to Oregon Outbackers.com if Dawn moved to Oregon.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We talk all the time about packing up and moving up to Oregon...we are so sick of the rat race around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are you waiting for Dawn?

Actually, as much as prices have been climbing, it's still a lot cheaper up here than SoCal! A 1,200 sq.ft. bungelow in L.A. would get you a 4,000+ sq.ft. McMansion around here.

Oh yeah... we also have a pretty active Outbackers contingent around here as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We have to change the web site to Oregon Outbackers.com if Dawn moved to Oregon.








[/quote]

LOL!!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Dawn you could always bring a uhaul to the PNW rally and offer me a price I couldn't refuse


----------

